# Team Shift(all nissan) Meet Sat. July 16th 7pm



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok guys/gals, do to popular demand the next meet will be: 

July 16th, 2005 
Time: 7:00pm 
Where: Home Depot parking lot or Best Buy parking lot. 
City of industry (60fwy exit asuza or fullerton rd. on Gale Street) 
9:00 roll out to canyons (for those of us who will go canyon running) 

Here is the thing. we will be meeting at 7pm if we are not at the Home depot we will be at the best buy. we should be there between 7pm-9pm. if we are not there you are either too early or too late. (pm me if you need my number). Invite people that would be interested. Remember, this is not racing against each other, please run at your own pace, do not try to catch someone and do not pressure someone. this is all for safety reasons, we are just out there to have fun! 

What canyons? (TBA) 

I stole this from the cayon run thread, very good rules to follow PLEASE READ THEM!!!!!!! 


WARNING: Canyon driving during the day is very dangerous. It doubles when you go at night. I don't recommend this activity for anyone that has never been canyon driving. As long as you stay within your limits, you'll be OK. 

YOUR CAR MUST BE IN GOOD WORKING ORDER, ESPECIALLY THE BRAKES, SUSPENSION, WHEELS, & TIRES. 

Some rules & disclaimers to go by: 

1) If you crash, it's your fault. That's the risk of canyon driving. 

2) If you crash against another car in our group while driving, each person takes care of their own car. You'll have to make up a story with your insurance agent. Tell them you dropped your gun inside the car & that you were trying to pick it up when all of a sudden, you saw the wall coming at you or somthing like that. 

3) If you hit another vehicle up there (in example: another car that has nothing to do with our canyon run like a parked car on the road or some other innocent driver on a canyon road) you will be responsible for the damage since they are not part of the run & it's a California law responsibility. Hit & run is a felony. 

4) Try not to tailgate too much. Too many people have hit each other by doing this 'cause they have to stop all of a sudden or the person behind ends up blowing up a tire 'cause he / she couldn't see the rock that the person in front of him / her swerved for. 

5) The only way I could see someone suing you for damage is that you purpously crash into another parked car. You gotta be a dumb *** or totally blind to do that. Oh yeah, & if you physically & intentionally go damage another car with a stick or rock (in example: you're standing there & some other guy / girl gives you a dirty look & to get even, you start beating on his / her car), most likely the owner will kick your *** & then sue you. That's the risk of being a dumb ***. 

6) Respect the roads. They will respect you. 

7) Just because the car in front of you takes a turn at XX MPH (in example: car A can do 70 MPH in that 30 MPH turn) doesn't mean you can. Take it at your own pace. We usually wait at the next turn to make sure that everyone is following & accounted for. 

Canyon driving is a GREAT way to learn how your car controls. It's also a GREAT way to see how quick you can eat it if you're not careful! 

9) Don't bring a friend if they get motion sickness. It's different for a passenger than it is for the driver. Trust me. It ain't pretty. 

10) ALL PARTICIPANTS MUST HAVE A FIRE EXTINGUISHER & CARRY A 2 WAY RADIO AT ALL TIMES DURING A CANYON RUN. THESE COME IN VERY HANDY IN CASE OF AN EMERGENCY. 


1. Aliense-r (350z) 
2. The Ghost (Altima SE-R) 
3. Henwon (SE-R) 
4. drkd11 (SE-R) 
5. lookin4power (gxe) 
6. ImaxedU (Maxima GXE) 
7. 

(add your name if your coming)


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmmm, I wonder what city this is in? Certainly not Houston! Maybe Albuquerque? Phoenix? Reno? Honolulu? Sacramento? Los Angeles?


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

bahearn said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what city this is in? Certainly not Houston! Maybe Albuquerque? Phoenix? Reno? Honolulu? Sacramento? Los Angeles?



Try reading the post. THE CITY OF INDUSTRY.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Is that REALLY the name of a city???


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

funny, but yes. Its Very Industrial. :hal:


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Aliense-r (350z) 
2. The Ghost (Altima SE-R) 
3. Henwon (SE-R) 
4. drkd11 (SE-R) 
5. lookin4power (gxe) 
6. ImaxedU (Maxima GXE) 
7. Aphex (SE-R) 
8. SE-R FLAWSIN (SE-R) 
9. Blue_specv (SE-R) 
10.Grabriel (SE-R) 
11.Art (SE-R) 
12.Honda Crusher (2.0SE) (maybe) 
13. Jeepers (maxima) (maybe)
14. Makaveli24 (altima 3.5)

updated 6/1/05. 4:15 pm


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Aliense-r (350z) 
2. The Ghost (Altima SE-R) 
3. Henwon (SE-R) 
4. drkd11 (SE-R) 
5. lookin4power (gxe) 
6. ImaxedU (Maxima GXE) 
7. Aphex (SE-R) 
8. SE-R FLAWSIN (SE-R) 
9. Blue_specv (SE-R) 
10.Grabriel (SE-R) 
11.Art (SE-R) 
12.Honda Crusher (2.0SE) (maybe) 
13. Jeepers (maxima) (maybe) 
14. Makaveli24 (altima 3.5) 
15. Aztecspec_v (SE-R Spec-v) Ill totally be there
16. Eastsidahboy (SE-R ) yes
17. OVOleg (SE-R) yea the canyon run will be fun
updated 07/02/05 5:15pm


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

1. Aliense-r 
2. The Ghost 
3. Henwon 
4. drkd11 
5. lookin4power 
6. ImaxedU
7. Aphex 
8. SE-R FLAWSIN 
9. Blue_specv 
10.Grabriel 
11.Art 
12.Honda Crusher (maybe)
13. Jeepers (maybe) 
14. Makaveli24 
15. Aztecspec_v Ill totally be there 
16. Eastsidahboy yes 
17. OVOleg yea the canyon run will be fun 
18. InitialV03 
19. joman (maybe)
7/3/05 6:45pm


----------



## nassin93 (Jul 5, 2005)

How will this meet be?

I just purchased my first nissan and dont know anything about it. I may want to come though and meet some people.

Will there be any B13s out there?


----------



## drkd11 (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry I didn't reply. I forgot to check this forum! there was a bunch of different cars there. 20+ Cars. Great turnout. Next Meet is 8/6/05.


----------

